# "Erhaltenes Gold insgesamt" unter "Statistik" zeigt nur "-839489898932323" ?



## Immerfleissig (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

seit einer Woche (das Einkommen hatte da glaube ich 200k überschritten) ist das so :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte auch mal ein Ticket gemacht, der GM meinte aber nur, das liegt an meinen Addons.

Tut es aber nicht. Ich hab ein "nacktes" WOW genommen, dort ist es ebenso. Wenn ein Bekannter
meinen Char anklickt und Erfolge vergleicht, hat er auch diesen Unsinn da stehen.

Weiter hab ich gehört, das soll ein Bug sein, konnte aber nichts weiter darüber finden.

Ist es ein Bug oder weis jemand eine Lösung?

Das ganze betrifft auch nur meinen Händler-Charakter, mein Main hat das Problem nicht...

Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



EDIT: weil so viele PNs kommen wie man Gold verdient:


Weil soviele per PN Anfragen, wie man das Gold macht:

 80% der Zeit handeln, 20% quesen, ist nicht jedermans sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 a) mit Kleinkram anfangen. Ich hab z.b. am Anfang Stunden, jeden Tag in Gnomeregan gemacht und die dortigen ganzen "Schmutzverkrusteten Objekte" in den Maschinen dort eingelöst kommen ohne Ende Schmuckstücke, Edelsteine raus. Das langt um Startkapital zu bekommen.Pro Tag 200-300g an Schattenedelsteinen Moosachats usw sind da drinn.

 b) 2-3 Bereiche suche die man kontrolliert, Wollstoff ist z.B. gut aber auch heftig ^^ da kommt jeden Tag viel rein, also schon genug Gold mit a) zusammensparen. Alles aufkaufen und neu einsetzen.

 c) später kennt man den Preis von vielen anderen Ware und kauft auch noch günstige grüne und blaue Items auf (Nachts mal schauen was ausläuft und nach dem Preis sortieren, aufkaufen neu einsetzen)

 d) alles gold in den Beruf stecken ^^

 Wer das macht landet bei 300-500g am Tag.

 Wem das nicht langt der sucht jetzt mit seinem Beruf Marktlücken und besetzt die.

 Zusätzlich kann man bestimmte Brufe kombinieren, Verzauberer z.B. stellen sich Ringe her, entzaubern die und machen mit den Mats gewinne. Oder suchen im ah per Auctionner nach Items, die wenn man sie entzaubert mehr bringen als sie kosten.

 usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ich kann und möchte allerdings keine tieferen Details geben, da sonst einige bestimmt mit den Zähnen knirschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Viel Spaß beim Gold verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Was IMMER geht : Blumen. Wer blumen farmt verdient sich dumm und dusselig bei uns. Stacks kosten zwischen 10 und 50 Gold. Blumen brauchen Alchis und Inschritenkundler z.B. Schlangenzunge 20 gold der Stack ist günstig und Goldorn und co, also "alte" Kräuter gehen für 40g und mehr weg...


.


----------



## Moltor (20. Juni 2009)

is zwar offtopic aber wieviel kohle machst du denn am tag?

Da werd ich ja mal richtig neidisch.


Mfg der Mo.


----------



## Immerfleissig (20. Juni 2009)

Moltor schrieb:


> is zwar offtopic aber wieviel kohle machst du denn am tag?
> 
> Da werd ich ja mal richtig neidisch.
> 
> ...



naja 3-5 k halt ^^ Ich bin halt fleissig, mein main ist noch nicht auf 80, weil ich mehr handele, vielleicht
bin ich im falschen Spiel ^^


----------



## Mongowombat (20. Juni 2009)

Da wird Blizzard wohl mal wieder eine unzureichende Variable genommen haben, ich tippe hier also auf Programmierfehler.

Selbstständig wirst du das nicht beheben können, melde es im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Melandi9r (20. Juni 2009)

hm du solltest mal probieren mir dein ganzen Gold zu geben eventuell hast du das Problem dann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (20. Juni 2009)

lol und ich war stolz, dass ich mit 45 dual spec kaufen konnte -.-
da fühlt man sich ja richtig minderwertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juni 2009)

200k = 2 mrd kupfer damit hast du den interger ausgereizt. ob bliz das jemals fixed ist unbekannt, die ersten händler sind darauf bereits im januar gestoßen^^


----------



## Spectrales (20. Juni 2009)

Und in Wirklichkeit, wurde der Thread nur zum Posen erstellt..


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Juni 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und in Wirklichkeit, wurde der Thread nur zum Posen erstellt..



der selbe gedanke ging mir auch gerade durch den kopf.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2009)

Tyram #2 , hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleiches Problem wie bei Tyram schätze ich, irgendwo hört das System auf.


----------



## Koerny (20. Juni 2009)

Sag mir lieber mal, wie du soviel Gold  täglich erhandelst.
Bin auch hauptberuflich Händler, aber bin froh, wenn am Tag 500g hängen bleiben ^^


----------



## Delonglois (20. Juni 2009)

"Im Durschnitt pro tag verdientes gold", zeigt ja eigentlich nur den umsatz an und nicht den "Reingewinn" und die größe menge jemals bessenes gold liegt ja nur bei 44k, fragt man sich wofür der main, der noch nicht 80 ist soviel gold braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machst ausser AH Handel auch noch was spieltechnisches? Quests, inis, raiden usw ? Ansonsten sind die 3,4k umsatz pro tag gar netmal so viel!


----------



## Turismo (20. Juni 2009)

*hust* suchti *hust* ^^

Wenn du soviel G hast kannste mir ja gerne was davon abgeben...das könnte dein Problem evtl lösen! (not)^^

mfg


----------



## Immerfleissig (20. Juni 2009)

*->  Spectrales* 


no jungs.

dann hätte ich das unter meinem char namen gemacht um mich zu sonnen. gelle

.


----------



## Immerfleissig (20. Juni 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> "Im Durschnitt pro tag verdientes gold", zeigt ja eigentlich nur den umsatz an und nicht den "Reingewinn" und die größe menge jemals bessenes gold liegt ja nur bei 44k, fragt man sich wofür der main, der noch nicht 80 ist soviel gold braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och. mein main nähert sich der 80, ich spiele also auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach so. und ich horte das gold nicht, ich statte damit meine gilde aus. sind zwar nur ne handvoll,
aber sobald die 80 sind sind sie voll episch. mammuts, schnelles fliegen, alles da für jeden.

ich hab meinen spaß am verdienen und verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (20. Juni 2009)

Leute, wenn ihr so weiter sabbert überflutet ihr bald das Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Tippe auch mal auf schlichten Anzeigefehler der vom Programm selbst ausgeht, nich von Addons.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (20. Juni 2009)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> och. mein main nähert sich der 80, ich spiele also auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nice will auch in deine gilde xD

Aber zu dem Bug kann ich nur sagen das du abwarten musst bis Blizz den fehler behoben hat ^^


----------



## Maxugon (20. Juni 2009)

auf welchem server spielst du?Ich will in DEINE GILDE!


----------



## Deathanubis (20. Juni 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> "Im Durschnitt pro tag verdientes gold", zeigt ja eigentlich nur den umsatz an und nicht den "Reingewinn" und die größe menge jemals bessenes gold liegt ja nur bei 44k, fragt man sich wofür der main, der noch nicht 80 ist soviel gold braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist nur neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 200k = 2 mrd kupfer damit hast du den interger ausgereizt. ob bliz das jemals fixed ist unbekannt, die ersten händler sind darauf bereits im januar gestoßen^^




*öööt falsche Antwort*

Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :

Short-Int: 2^0 ( 1 ) (00000000 00000001 ) bis 2^16 ( 65536 ) ( 11111111 11111111) ( ( 2 Byte )

Long-Int : 2^0 ( 1) ( 00000000 ..... 00000001 ) bis 2^31 ( 2147483648 ) ( 11111111 ... 11111111 ) ( 31 Byte ) 

- aber halt , da wird jetz jemand fragen : Warum nicht 2^32 ? der maximale Long-Int-Wert liegt ja bei 4294967296 !
 Antwort : Ja das is ganz einfach - das 32. Byte ist für das Vorzeichen , also + 2147483648 bzw - 2147483648 ... da liegt das Prolem : Auf Grund eines Programmfehlers ( so schätz ich mal) hat Blizzard diesen Counter im Erfolgsbereich eine Long-Int Zahl gewählt, an stelle einer Float-Zahl , also eine Gleitkommazahl, die einen unbegrenzten Wertebereich hat. 

Um also die Frage zu beantworten lieber TE : Du hast da so einen Mist stehn, weil Blizzard nicht gedacht hat, dass ein Spieler jemals das Goldmaximum erreichen wird, deswegen haben sie zur Speicherminimierung eine Long-Int Zahl gewählt , anstelle einer Float-Zahl , in dem moment als dein Goldvolumen die 2^31 Kupfer überschritten hat , hat die "Zählung" von neuen begonnen, und im Long-Int-System folgt nun mal auf die 2147483648 die - 2147483648 ...

hoffe das is nicht zu hoch für euch gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg bobby


----------



## Cøred (20. Juni 2009)

@ Immerfleissig
Dein Account Name stimmt aber sowas von!


----------



## schmetti (21. Juni 2009)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> naja 3-5 k halt ^^ Ich bin halt fleissig, mein main ist noch nicht auf 80, weil ich mehr handele, vielleicht
> bin ich im falschen Spiel ^^



Dafür hab ich nen Extra Bank Char und der macht auch gut kohle ^^ 

Also Extra Char machen und den in die bank setzten :-))


----------



## Maltyrion (21. Juni 2009)

ich find das gut wenn man so gut is das man halt soviel gold erwirtschaften kann ich würde das auch gern können aber ka wie xD


----------



## Yosef (21. Juni 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> ich find das gut wenn man so gut is das man halt soviel gold erwirtschaften kann ich würde das auch gern können aber ka wie xD



Folgendermaßen. Du gehst an einem Werktag nachts online. Dann kaufst du alles von einer Sorte auf z.B. Äonenfeuer (30g). Nachdem du ALLE aufgekauft hast, setzt du sie für z.B. 60g wieder ins AH. 
Alle, die jetzt wieder dasselbe verkaufen wollen, werden sich nach deinem Preis richten und du erwirtschaftest einen Gewinn von je 30g.

Aber nicht weiter erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (21. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> *öööt falsche Antwort*
> 
> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> ...




AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH, jetzt versteh ich, daran liegt es also Oo ^^

xD


----------



## Morgwath (21. Juni 2009)

Is doch ganz einfach, Blizz verwendet zum zählen des Goldes ein System das von -2147483648 bis 2147483648 geht.
Am Anfang steht es auf 0 und dann zählt es hoch, bei 2147483648 geht es wieder von vorne los, was in dem Fall -2147483648 ist.
Das ist schlicht ein begrenztes Zählsystem, zum veranschaulichen ein Beispiel: 0 1 2 3 4 5 -5 -4 -3 -2 -1 0 1 2 3 4 5 -5 -4 -3 -2 -1 0 1 2 3 4 undso weiter undso weiter


----------



## Bulldoz (21. Juni 2009)

Frage ist ja beantwortet, aber einen kleinen Tipp oder bzw einen guten Rat an den TE

Verschenk nicht so leichtfertig dein Gold in der Gilde wenns net gerade RL Freunde sind. Du stattest sie aus und ZACK sind sie weg. Willst du dafür handeln und dein Gold verdienen? Willst du für andere 13€ im Monat ausgeben!? Ich denke nicht, oder? Also überlegs dir gut was du mit deinem Gold machst.


----------



## Annovella (21. Juni 2009)

Schaut mal auf das geplünderte Gold und Gold durch Quests erhalten.

Privat Server oder Bankchar? Wenn man die anderen Werte vergleicht wie z.B. "Gold für Flugrouten ausgegeben" kann man es zumindest nicht mit einem Bankchar ausrechnen.


----------



## Zero-X (21. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> *öööt falsche Antwort*
> 
> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> ...




Ich weis es hat nichts mit dem thema zu tun aber.....
woooooooooot? 1ß1ß?!?!? o.0 
wenn du sowas weist fang als programmierer an und vergeude nicht deine zeit!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2009)

Bitte anständig miteinander diskutieren, ohne beleidigend zu werden. Danke.


----------



## P-bibi (21. Juni 2009)

Da hätten sie mal lieber Longint nehmen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delonglois (21. Juni 2009)

ich bleib dabei, china log farm acc! 69k erstellte auktionen, also bitte!


----------



## Tigrexx (21. Juni 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei, china log farm acc! 69k erstellte auktionen, also bitte!


 

na und? wenn man wow scjon 3 oder 4 jahre zokkt kommt eben einiges raus ^^

auch wenn mich die für flugruoten ausgegebenes gold etwas stört in deiner anzeige xD


----------



## Arakthor (21. Juni 2009)

Super erklärt Bobby Ross,


nur noch eine kleine Korrektur ;-).

Ein Signed Int hört bei (positiv) 2147483647 und (negativ) -2147483648 auf.

Zur Erklärung:

2^32 = 4294967296 oder 2147483648 + 2147483648 = 4294967296 aber:

Die Null muss mitgezählt werden! Somit entfällt dem Positiven Teil einfach eine Zahl

2147483647 + 2147483648 = 4294967295

Somit ist ein Signed Int von -2147483648 bis 2147483647 definiert und ein unsigned Int von 0 bis 4294967295!

Blizzard hätte zumindest durch ein unsigned Int den maximalen Goldwert auf das doppelte anheben können, ohne in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten aber naja... man weiss nicht was sie in Ihrem Quellcode machen =D

MfG Arakthor


----------



## Shirokun (21. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf das geplünderte Gold und Gold durch Quests erhalten.
> 
> Privat Server oder Bankchar? Wenn man die anderen Werte vergleicht wie z.B. "Gold für Flugrouten ausgegeben" kann man es zumindest nicht mit einem Bankchar ausrechnen.


naja kann ja sein das der te seinen bankchar auf ka 40 oder so gezockt hat aus lange weile^^
ein bankchar auf unseren server is 80 und t7 ewuipd und heist ihrgend was mit bank xD


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (21. Juni 2009)

Jo, das selbe Problem hab ich auch schon seit längerem und geht mir auch nen bissel auf die nerven. Wollte es hier nicht posten, weil ich genau so ne kommentare wie "der will nur posen" etc. vermeiden wollte.
Danke an Bobby Ross für die Erklärung.

Find es echt nen bissel schade das der Handel in wow in den achievmenst nicht irgendwie eingebaut wurde. Ich mein man bekommt ja sonst für jeden sch.... erfolgspunkte, aber da nicht xD


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (21. Juni 2009)

Jo, das selbe Problem hab ich auch schon seit längerem und geht mir auch nen bissel auf die nerven. Wollte es hier nicht posten, weil ich genau so ne kommentare wie "der will nur posen" etc. vermeiden wollte.
Danke an Bobby Ross für die Erklärung.

Find es echt nen bissel schade das der Handel in wow in den achievmenst nicht irgendwie eingebaut wurde. Ich mein man bekommt ja sonst für jeden sch.... erfolgspunkte, aber da nicht xD


----------



## Immerfleissig (21. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf das geplünderte Gold und Gold durch Quests erhalten.
> 
> Privat Server oder Bankchar? Wenn man die anderen Werte vergleicht wie z.B. "Gold für Flugrouten ausgegeben" kann man es zumindest nicht mit einem Bankchar ausrechnen.



hab ich doch geschrieben. Ist mein Händler/Bank Char. Und dieser Char ist so dumm und träge, dass er lebenslang Aukionshaus als Strafe hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der bewegt sich mal gar nicht. Außer vom Briefkasten/Bank/ah.

Ist das schlimme (außer für den Char) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immerfleissig (21. Juni 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei, china log farm acc! 69k erstellte auktionen, also bitte!



Ich ein China mann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne, ein schneller Check im Spiegel hat meinen Schreck gelindert: normale Augen hihi. Obwohl sie manchmal doch etwas schmal wurden vom langen handeln ^^

Die Menge der erstellten Auktionen ist doch ok. Als ich gaaaanz neu war (also die ersten 4 Wochen) hab ich echt alles geahndelt. Jeden Schrott. Und von der Silberware zur Goldware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gnomeregan kann ich empfehlen für den Anfänger, pro Stunde 200 Gold an Items, besonders die Edelsteine und co die aus den Geschenken kommen ^^. Wenn man das mal ne Woche gemacht hat, dann...sein Geld schön brav in die Berufe stecken und dann die Marktlücke finden. Voila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immerfleissig (21. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> na und? wenn man wow scjon 3 oder 4 jahre zokkt kommt eben einiges raus ^^
> 
> auch wenn mich die für flugruoten ausgegebenes gold etwas stört in deiner anzeige xD



ich spiel jetzt 3 Monate ^^.


----------



## Immerfleissig (21. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> naja kann ja sein das der te seinen bankchar auf ka 40 oder so gezockt hat aus lange weile^^
> ein bankchar auf unseren server is 80 und t7 ewuipd und heist ihrgend was mit bank xD



Der Bankchar ist im hohen Zweistelligen Bereich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann die einser Chars nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi


----------



## Ragnar24X (21. Juni 2009)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> naja 3-5 k halt ^^ Ich bin halt fleissig, mein main ist noch nicht auf 80, weil ich mehr handele, vielleicht
> bin ich im falschen Spiel ^^




Kannste vergessen ,5000 gold selbst mit allen dailis die du machen kannst und mit alles hero inis ,schafft man nicht 5k !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Angeber !!!! 

Stimmt nicht !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juni 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen ,5000 gold selbst mit allen dailis die du machen kannst und mit alles hero inis ,schafft man nicht 5k !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer redet denn von Dailies? Das große Gold liegt im AH, nicht in den Quests....


----------



## Nikoxus (21. Juni 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen ,5000 gold selbst mit allen dailis die du machen kannst und mit alles hero inis ,schafft man nicht 5k !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol es gibt auch ein AH und man kann auch mit nem level 60er ein Haufen Gold machen.
zB:Thorium ein stack von den barren bei mir auf dem Server 80G da kommt was zusammen und wenn man sich noch mit dem AH auskennt kann man das noch steigern


----------



## nrg (21. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> *öööt falsche Antwort*
> 
> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> ...



Schön erklärt, aber ich muss leider ein wenig Korinthen kacken, es wird der Zahlenbereich von -2147483648 bis +214748364*7* abgedeckt und nicht bis + 214748364*8*, du hast die Null vergessen mitzuzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt auch keine Short Int und Long Int. Es gibt Byte (1byte), Short (16Byte) und Integer (32Byte). Dazu kommt dann noch Long (64byte)

Nennt sich SInt, also Signed Integer, eine vorzeichenbehaftete Ganzzahl. Aber sonst stimmt es und ist gut erklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkron (21. Juni 2009)

Schonwieder eine Off-Topic Frage... Wie verdient man so viel Geld an einem Tag?
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man sowas schafft, nur Kräuter/Leder/Erze farmen oder was?


----------



## Don_ftw (21. Juni 2009)

EPiC FAiL


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2009)

Durchs Ah. Sachen die gut weggehen günstig kaufen und zu einem guten Zeitpunkt teuer wieder reinstellen.


----------



## Immerfleissig (21. Juni 2009)

Valkron schrieb:


> Schonwieder eine Off-Topic Frage... Wie verdient man so viel Geld an einem Tag?
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man sowas schafft, nur Kräuter/Leder/Erze farmen oder was?



ich hab den ersten Beitrag dazu mal ergänzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immerfleissig (21. Juni 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen ,5000 gold selbst mit allen dailis die du machen kannst und mit alles hero inis ,schafft man nicht 5k !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mach keine Daily und keine Heros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sowas von gar keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich auch keine Zeit für wegen dem Handel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.


----------



## BlackBirdone (21. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> der selbe gedanke ging mir auch gerade durch den kopf.



dito

Aber um dir zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datenbanken haben nur einen bestimmten Zahlenraum, leider speichert Blizzard z. b. 1 gold so ab 

1Gold  sind nicht 1 Gold sondern 10000 Kupfer, man schmeiße ein Interface drüber die die 10000 als Gold darstellt feddich. 200.000 Gold sind 2.000.000.000 Kupfer

Den Zahlenraum den Oracel abbilden kann mit Integer ist  -2.147.483.647 - 2.147.483.647, die Max Zahl hast du überschritten, und nu nbeginnt das Zählen von vorn, also im Minusbereich.


----------



## Bobby Ross (21. Juni 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Schön erklärt, aber ich muss leider ein wenig Korinthen kacken, es wird der Zahlenbereich von -2147483648 bis +214748364*7* abgedeckt und nicht bis + 214748364*8*, du hast die Null vergessen mitzuzählen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja Zahlenbereiche warn nie mein Spezialgebiet damals in Info in der Schule , da lag mir das programme schreiben mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (21. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> naja Zahlenbereiche warn nie mein Spezialgebiet damals in Info in der Schule , da lag mir das programme schreiben mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß das auch nur weil wir den Kram gerade in der Ausbildung machen, Digitaltechnik und Zahlensysteme nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (21. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> naja Zahlenbereiche warn nie mein Spezialgebiet damals in Info in der Schule , da lag mir das programme schreiben mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe... mir gehts genauso^^... aber schwerpunkt info kommt jetzt erst die nächsten/bzw die letzten 2 jahre meiner schulzeit^^... 5-6stunden Info in der woche *freu**gg*
das wird echt lustig =)

MfG


----------



## boonfish (21. Juni 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen ,5000 gold selbst mit allen dailis die du machen kannst und mit alles hero inis ,schafft man nicht 5k !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ist das lächerlich. 
WoW bietet so viele Möglichkeiten. Es gibt auch Leute die WoW als reine Wirtschaftssimulation spielen. Mit den richtigen Addons, gutem Timing, einer menge Taschen,- Bank,- Gildenbankplätzen, etwas Glück und dem Mut sein ganzes Geld verlieren zu können macht man als erfahrener Auktionär im AH locker 3-5k am Tag. Und umso höher der tägliche Gewinn umso höher ist das Startkapital, welches am nächsten Tag zur Verfügung steht.
Heutzutage verdient man sein Gold eig nicht mehr durch Quests, Daily oder Farming; sondern man verdient sein Gold durch unerfahrene kleine Kinder, die das AH mit lächerlich billigen Angeboten überfluten. 
Hört sich aber auch einfacher an als es ist. Die richtigen Freaks erstellen sich Tabellen in denen sie festhalten wann dies und das billig im AH landet und wann es möglichst teuer verkaufen werden kann. (zb. Differenzen am Wochenende oder Id beeinflusstes Equipment...)
Es gibt eine menge Tipps, Tricks und Taktiken wie man im AH viel Geld machen kann (ist aber oft auch mit einer menge Zeit und Management verbunden)
Und wer zu hoch pokert und den Überblick verliert ist auch schnell mal einige Kilo(-Gold) los!


Und zum TE: kann dir leider auch nicht helfen^^


----------



## Alpax (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ne geile Möglichkeit gefunden wie man Geld macht .. mit meinem Twink ^^ .. der war zu Ende von BC Level 70 .. hab erst meinen Main auf 80 gebracht .. jetzt hatte ich Bock auf Twink
de war nat. üüüübelst rested ... mit den EP+ Schulter von den Marken .. hab ich den auf level 80 gebracht ohne den Erholt Bonus einzuholen ^^ .. gut.. soviel zur Vorgeschichte

mit meinem Main (der dadurch das er nicht erholt war und keine Schultern hatte) habe ich "Meister der Lehren von Nordend" gemacht ... also allllle Quests die ich finden konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Questbelohnung immer Platte nehmen bringt am meisten Geld .. ok lange Reder kurzer Sinn .. mit meinem Main habe ich dadurch fast 18k Gold bekommen ^^

Mein Twink der noch wesentlich mehr Quests offen hat wird wohl über 20k kommen ^^ ... und nat. die sachen die boe sind und nebenbei droppen gehen an den Bankchar .. das wären dann nochma so um die 8k Gold ca. ^^

PS: Ich hab noch 2 Twinks ^^


----------



## Pusillin (21. Juni 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Folgendermaßen. Du gehst an einem Werktag nachts online. Dann kaufst du alles von einer Sorte auf z.B. Äonenfeuer (30g). Nachdem du ALLE aufgekauft hast, setzt du sie für z.B. 60g wieder ins AH.
> Alle, die jetzt wieder dasselbe verkaufen wollen, werden sich nach deinem Preis richten und du erwirtschaftest einen Gewinn von je 30g.
> 
> Aber nicht weiter erzählen
> ...



also darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen, habe das auch mal bei Traumsplitter z.b gemacht, die anderen richten sich nach deinem preis, aber es gibt auch welche die dann direkt mal für 5 g weniger reinsetzen oder so, und was kaufen die leute dann wohl?
mit solchen leuten mitzugehen im preis ist sinnlos geht immer weiter runter.

das erfolgsrezept ist einfach GEDULD


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. Juli 2009)

Kann nicht mal jemanden nen addon machen womit man die zahlen umrechnen kann xD

Bin jetzt bei der statistik bei -587930083 kupfer, aber irgendwie steig ich hier beim umrechnen nicht durch *g*


----------



## Mo3 (16. Juli 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und in Wirklichkeit, wurde der Thread nur zum Posen erstellt..


/sign

aber trotzdem gz zu deinem Reichtum^^

MfG


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. Juli 2009)

Ja nee...is klar.

Würde mich halt nur mal intressieren. Mein gott sind doch nur pixel, wieso sollte ich damit posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst denken dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juli 2009)

Schalalai-Paladin schrieb:


> Kann nicht mal jemanden nen addon machen womit man die zahlen umrechnen kann xD
> 
> Bin jetzt bei der statistik bei -587930083 kupfer, aber irgendwie steig ich hier beim umrechnen nicht durch *g*


frag mal im addonforum hier, vlt erbarmt sich ja jem, so schwer dürfte das ja nicht sein


----------



## lordtheseiko (16. Juli 2009)

> - aber halt , da wird jetz jemand fragen : Warum nicht 2^32 ? der maximale Long-Int-Wert liegt ja bei 4294967296 !
> Antwort : Ja das is ganz einfach - das 32. Byte ist für das Vorzeichen , also + 2147483648 bzw - 2147483648 ... da liegt das Prolem : Auf Grund eines Programmfehlers ( so schätz ich mal) hat Blizzard diesen Counter im Erfolgsbereich eine Long-Int Zahl gewählt, an stelle einer Float-Zahl , also eine Gleitkommazahl, die einen unbegrenzten Wertebereich hat.


Toll erklärt aber ich raffs nich xDD


----------



## Rage123 (16. Juli 2009)

Ob du nun posen willst oder ned (is mir eh so ziemlich egal), aber ich wollt nur sagen, dass n deutscher WoW-Gamer im Januar 2008 erstmals das spielinterne Goldlimit knackte. Der erhielt dann die Meldung "At gold limit"^^ 
Und der hat des eben auch nur durch's AH geschafft. Und nur gaaaaanz nebenbei, da lag des Limit bei 214.748g 36s 46k. Ich weiß zwar nich genau, ob Blizz die Grenze schon erweitert hat oder ned, aber da kannste ja trotzdem noch n bissl was an Gold scheffeln =) Ansonsten musstes halt an deine Chars verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. Juli 2009)

Rage123 schrieb:


> Ob du nun posen willst oder ned (is mir eh so ziemlich egal), aber ich wollt nur sagen, dass n deutscher WoW-Gamer im Januar 2008 erstmals das spielinterne Goldlimit knackte. Der erhielt dann die Meldung "At gold limit"^^
> Und der hat des eben auch nur durch's AH geschafft. Und nur gaaaaanz nebenbei, da lag des Limit bei 214.748g 36s 46k. Ich weiß zwar nich genau, ob Blizz die Grenze schon erweitert hat oder ned, aber da kannste ja trotzdem noch n bissl was an Gold scheffeln =) Ansonsten musstes halt an deine Chars verteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Darum geht es hier gar nicht, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiko (16. Juli 2009)

Wie willst du den die 200k gold überschritten haben? wenn auf dem screen ganz unten steht Die Größte menge jemals besesenes gold: 44144?


----------



## mvposse (16. Juli 2009)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> EDIT: weil so viele PNs kommen wie man Gold verdient:
> 
> 
> Weil soviele per PN Anfragen, wie man das Gold macht:
> ...


ja ich haber auch das postfach voll weil ick 300k gold habe mensch mensch das nervt sowas von


----------



## Fisch77 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich liege dir die EvE-Online ans Herz. Dort kann man bis zum geht nicht mehr Handeln. Dort gibt aus auch massenweise Handels Corps. etc. etc.
Game kann man gratis downloaden und kriegt nen 14 tage Freipass.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. Juli 2009)

Es geht hier nicht darum wieviel gold man im moment hat, sondern um die Statistik Vermögen >> Erhaltenes gold insgesamt und duch Auktionen erhaltenes gold. Die haben halt eine Grenze von glaub 214k und dann kommt halt der tilt. Kann man auch alles schön nachlesen in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Real_ET (17. Juli 2009)

Falls der TE hier noch mitliest, würde mich mal interessieren, *wtf* er für 6.300 Gold ersteigert hat und welcher Idi** 5372 Gold für ein Item im AH ausgibt (sofern es nicht ein Chopper ist und da wäre der Preis dann wiederum zu niedrig angesetzt...)!


----------



## WeRkO (17. Juli 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Falls der TE hier noch mitliest, würde mich mal interessieren, *wtf* er für 6.300 Gold ersteigert hat und welcher Idi** 5372 Gold für ein Item im AH ausgibt (sofern es nicht ein Chopper ist und da wäre der Preis dann wiederum zu niedrig angesetzt...)!



Grandeur Trinket.


----------



## Chelrid (17. Juli 2009)

die grenze des im spiel maximal erreichbaren goldes pro Charakter liegt glaube eh bei 217.834 oder so, gabs mal ne news dass ein spieler diese grenze erreicht hat, hab leider den link nicht zur hand.


----------



## Belphega (17. Juli 2009)

O.O 69.000 auktionen erstellt.. boah.

freakig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (17. Juli 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Falls der TE hier noch mitliest, würde mich mal interessieren, *wtf* er für 6.300 Gold ersteigert hat und welcher Idi** 5372 Gold für ein Item im AH ausgibt (sofern es nicht ein Chopper ist und da wäre der Preis dann wiederum zu niedrig angesetzt...)!


Denk mal scharf nach. Bei uns ist z.B. das Adeligenkartenset, bzw. Grandeurtrinket unglaubliche 7-8k gold wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das überrascht dich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder diverse seltene Rüstungen aus Ulduar, die Runenverzierte Kugel aus Ulduar war bei uns sogar 13k wert, jetzt noch 6k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (17. Juli 2009)

@TE 
LOL lach mich weg.

Ist zwar super wie du das Gold machst, kann man wirklich neidisch werden.

Aber mal eine Frage, und was willst du mit dem ganzen Gold. Das kann man eh nicht gebrauchen, außer, du verkaufst es gegen Euros was aber nicht erlaubt ist. 

Verschenken währe noch eine Möglichkeit, aber wer so viel Kohle hat ist automatisch auch geizig, sonst hätter er nicht so viel.

Ist ja genauso wie im RL, ist einer 90 Jahre und scheffelt immer noch Millionen, die er nicht ins Grab mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Zero-X schrieb:


> Ich weis es hat nichts mit dem thema zu tun aber.....
> woooooooooot? 1ß1ß?!?!? o.0
> wenn du sowas weist fang als programmierer an und vergeude nicht deine zeit!


1. Jahr Informatik... Guten Morgen!


----------



## Immerfleissig (22. Juli 2009)

Also nochmal vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke dann hab ich (technisch gesehen) gelitten, ändern werden die das wohl nicht mal so eben.

Da ich jetzt im 4ten Monate bei WOW bin und meinen Main inzwischen auch auf 80 gebracht habe und das Raiden schon ein bischen Zeit kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich das mit dem handeln auch ein wenig reduziert.

Was ich mit dem ganzen Gold will? An den Fragesteller oben... Und warum ich "nur" 5 stellig als "höchsten" Goldbesitz in der statistik hab? Weil ich das Gold raushaue ohne Ende für RL Freunde die mit mir WOW spielen. Wenn die 80 sind, bekommen sie alles greifbare an Epics was kaufbar ist. Ebenso vorher epic fliegen, Mammut und co. Macht mir Spaß die zu versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein keine Anfrage, es geht nur um meine RL Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Anbei nochmal ein aktueller Shoot... und dann sag ich mal gute Nacht... und... immer fleissig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (22. Juli 2009)

Poser..
shit shit bist du krass!
hattest mal 66k gold in deiner Tasche! xD


----------



## wonder123 (22. Juli 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> *öööt falsche Antwort*
> 
> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> ...




hat sihc blizzard wohl geirrt^^

aber mal so nebenbei^^...ich versteh ansonsten kein wort...^^


----------



## pnxdome (22. Juli 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> frag mal im addonforum hier, vlt erbarmt sich ja jem, so schwer dürfte das ja nicht sein



Wenn Blizzard einen Fehler bei der Programmierung ( -> Sprache C++ ) gemacht hat, wirst du den Fehler nicht durch LUA wieder korrigieren können, da Lua seine/ihre Werte vom Lua-Interpreter bezieht, welcher im Client  (rein?)kompliiert wurde. D.h. du kriegst ( vermutlich ) den selben Wert.

Das andere Szenario wäre natürlich ( da dieser Wert auf dem Server zwischen gespeichert wurde) Lua ihn direkt vom Server beziehen kann. Allerdings darf dann das Integer-Problem nicht auf der Serversoftware bzw. in der Datenbank vorhanden sein.



> hat sihc blizzard wohl geirrt^^
> 
> aber mal so nebenbei^^...ich versteh ansonsten kein wort...^^



Die Kernaussage ist einfach folgende:

Blizzard's Fehler ist: Dass der Variablen-Wert zugroß für diesen Daten-Typen ist.

Vergleichbar wäre es vll. mit einer Flasche.

Du versuchst 2 Liter Wasser in eine 1 Liter Kanne zu schütten, ohne dass was überläuft -> Geht nicht ( Vorallem, da Wasser nicht komprimierbar ist )


edit:

*fixed Typo


----------



## Zweitesich (22. Juli 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Bei Questbelohnung immer Platte nehmen bringt am meisten Geld .




Ich muss dir leider widersprechen, Platte gibt zwar meistens viel, aber nicht immer am meisten. 2-Hand-Waffen mischen ganz gut mit, Trinkets geben einiges, und es ist mir nicht nur einmal vorgekommen das Leder oder Mail mehr gold gibt als Platte. Wenns so wichtig ist, gibts ja eh Addons die anzeigen welches Item wieviel beim Vendor gibt


----------



## Exid (22. Juli 2009)

scheiß Poser brauchen wir hier nicht!


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> *öööt falsche Antwort*
> 
> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> ...



Genau richtig ... bin ich froh dass ich den Mist nicht tippen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte damals auch lange Gespräche mit den Leuten meiner Gilde über das Thema !


----------



## OMGlooool (22. Juli 2009)

haha bei uns auf dem Server sind bestimmt 5 chinesen im erzegeschäft, es gibt so viele erze die kauft in nem jah keiner^^


----------



## Kohlsuppe11 (22. Juli 2009)

IHR SEID FREAKS !!


----------



## Selfhero (22. Juli 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Short-Int: 2^0 ( 1 ) (00000000 00000001 ) bis 2^16 ( 65536 ) ( 11111111 11111111) ( ( 2 Byte )
> 
> Long-Int : 2^0 ( 1) ( 00000000 ..... 00000001 ) bis 2^31 ( 2147483648 ) ( 11111111 ... 11111111 ) ( 31 Byte )
> 
> ...



Ich habe kein Wort verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrid (22. Juli 2009)

Kohlsuppe11 schrieb:


> IHR SEID FREAKS !!



das ist schon der 3. Thread heut ,wo ich diesen dummen spruch von dir lese, gehts noch du Nap.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (22. Juli 2009)

Jo, das kenne ich. Hab a seit langen dem Betrag im Minus da stehen. Das liegt tatsächlich an dem Goldlimit, sobald es überschritten wird, geht der Wert ins Minus.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel Gold man mit Glyphen im AH machen kann, besonders wenn man 'n Monopol hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte zu Spitzenzeiten a 'nen täglichen Verdienst von 5-6k Gold, das iss wirklich kein Problem. Und ich raide sogar noch nebenbei. Allerdings habsch den Glyphenverkauf im AH nun weitgehend eingestellt (will endlich meine Twinkse hochziehen), man weiß gar nicht mehr wohin mit dem ganzen Gold. Höchstens für die Twinks, Berufe skillen, Epic fliegen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZaIIog (22. Juli 2009)

Und ich dachte ich wär mit meinen 26k Gold gut dabei^^.
Aber ist ja anscheinend nicht so,
n kleiner tipp auf Anetheron verdient man sich mit Spelldmg Flasks dumm dämlich.
Wenn man das AH leerkauft ~25g das Stück kann man die für 40g+ weiterverkaufen,
besonders vor Raids.

Gruß Zallog


----------



## Immerfleissig (22. Juli 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> scheiß Poser brauchen wir hier nicht!



Ich denke, sobald die Ferien um sind, solltest du fleissig weiter büffeln, auch ein paar Benimmregeln wären sicher nicht verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und verwechsle bitte nicht deine Individualität mit "wir". Denn "wir" bist DU nicht...

.


----------



## FakeEpix (22. Juli 2009)

Meld ne Insolvenz an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/fun off

Haste versucht Cache, WTF, Interface Ordner zu löschen oder repair.exe laufen lassen?


----------



## Potpotom (22. Juli 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Haste versucht Cache, WTF, Interface Ordner zu löschen oder repair.exe laufen lassen?


Ein paar posts vorher wurde der Programmierfehler bereits angesprochen... das Ding ist quasi durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Um also die Frage zu beantworten lieber TE : Du hast da so einen Mist stehn, weil Blizzard nicht gedacht hat, dass ein Spieler jemals das Goldmaximum erreichen wird, deswegen haben sie zur Speicherminimierung eine Long-Int Zahl gewählt , anstelle einer Float-Zahl , in dem moment als dein Goldvolumen die 2^31 Kupfer überschritten hat , hat die "Zählung" von neuen begonnen, und im Long-Int-System folgt nun mal auf die 2147483648 die - 2147483648 ...


----------



## Arben (22. Juli 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Meld ne Insolvenz an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es ist oft hilfreich die vorher geposteten Antworten zu lesen bevor man selber etwas schreibt - vor allem bei 5 Seiten. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine passende Antwort dabei zu haben doch recht groß...


@TE: schon ne krasse Sache. Aber das wäre mir Anfangs meine Zeit wohl nicht wert - wie im echten Leben so sind die ersten erhandelten 10k Gold wohl die härtesten. Alles was danach kommt ist dann schon einfacher - zwar muss man aufpassen sich nicht zu verkalkulieren, jedoch hat man viel mehr Spielraum was die Preissetzung angeht.

Und was die zu hohen Einstiegspreise angeht: sollen die Leute doch auf hohen Gewinn verzichten, indem sie Waren um bis zu 50% günstiger anbieten. Ich lasse meine teuren Sachen auch immer drin - wenn die günstigen weg sind werden meine gekauft und dann hab ich mal locker das Doppelte verdient.


----------



## Muh-Q (22. Juli 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> Short-Int: 2^0 ( 1 ) (00000000 00000001 ) bis 2^16 ( 65536 ) ( 11111111 11111111) ( ( 2 Byte )
> 
> ...



Da immer noch andere Antworten kommen... _dies_ ist 100% richtig.

Ich versuch mal kurz das Zweiersystem zu erläutern für Leute die nicht aus der Informatik kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, im Zweiersystem gibt es nur Zwei Zustände, 1 oder 0, High oder Low usw.
Um daraus Zahlen zu bilden, hat jede Stelle von rechts aus gesehen eine Wertigkeit. Die erste (ganz rechte) 1, dann 2, dann 4 usw. Um die endgültige Zahl daraus zu bilden wird für die jeweilige Stelle 1 oder 0 eingesetzt.
Eins = 0001
Zwei = 0010
Drei = 0011
Das Prinzip sollte klar sein. Damit lässt sich aber nicht darstellen ob die Zahl Plus oder Minus ist. Dies wird mit einem Trick gelöst: die höchste Wertigkeit (ganz Links) wird als Vorzeichen festgelegt. Das heißt ganz links 0 = Plus, 1=Minus.
Bei meinem Beispiel mit 4 Bit kann ich dann Zahlen von -7 (1 111) bis +7 (0 111) darstellen.
Wenn ich jetzt aber +8 (ohne Vorzeichenregel 1111) reinschreibe, wird das von jedem der die definierte Vorzeichenregel kennt als -7 interpretiert.

Ich hab versucht das so einfach zu beschreiben wie möglich. Falls noch weitere Fragen dazu sind, einfach genauer Fragen was ihr nicht versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (22. Juli 2009)

Sag mal wieviel Gold verdienst du denn? oO


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Sag mal wieviel Gold verdienst du denn? oO



Thread lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3,5 - 5k am Tag.


----------



## Bromosel (28. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen,



> _dies_ ist 100% richtig.



Na ja, fast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> ...hat Blizzard diesen Counter im Erfolgsbereich eine Long-Int Zahl gewählt, an stelle einer Float-Zahl , also eine Gleitkommazahl, die einen unbegrenzten Wertebereich hat.



Also erstens ist auch der Wertebereich von Gleitkommazahlen nicht unendlich sondern ebenfalls beschränkt und zweitens kann man die negativen Werte sehr wohl in positive umrechnen. Man muss die vorzeichenbehaftete Zahl einfach als vorzeichenlose Zahl interpretieren.

Bei mir wird heute zum Beispiel -1005865907 Kupfer angezeigt. Das entspricht 3289101388 Kupfer oder 328910G:13S:88K

Das kann man ganz einfach berechnen indem man den Wertebereich eines Unsigned LongInt (4294967295 ) zum negativen Wert dazu addiert.


Also X + 4294967295 = Y 
(X ist der negative Wert [Minuszeichen nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] aus der WoW-Statistik und Y ist der tatsächliche positive Wert)


In meinem Fall: -1005865907 + 4294967295 = 3289101388



Bei 4294967295 Kupfer ist dann allerdings wirklich "Ende der Fahnenstange" weil dann der Überlauf zur 0 stattfindet.


Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
Bromosel


----------



## Grushdak (28. Januar 2010)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> ... seit einer Woche (das Einkommen hatte da glaube ich 200k überschritten) ..


Entschuldige, wenn ich da nun großer Skeptiker bin, was Dein wirkliches Vermögen anbetrifft.

Entweder Du sagst das nur so mit den 200k (was ich 0 glaube) -
oder es ist noch ein zusätzlicher Bug auf Deinem geposteten Bild (was ich aber auch nicht glaube).

Denn wie erklärst Du Dir, daß Deine größte jemals besessene Goldmenge grad mal bei ca 44k liegt ?
Sämtliche Gewinne und Verluste werden registriert - auch von Auktionen erhaltenes Gold.
Selbst wenn Du das gewonnene Gold an x Chars weiterschickst - so wird doch erstnmal komplett als Besitz registriert.

Evtl. habe ich auch nur ich gerade 'nen Denkfehler.
Doch irgendwie ist da was imo nicht so ganz stimmig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (28. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich da nun großer Skeptiker bin, was Dein wirkliches Vermögen anbetrifft.
> 
> Entweder Du sagst das nur so mit den 200k (was ich 0 glaube) -
> oder es ist noch ein zusätzlicher Bug auf Deinem geposteten Bild (was ich aber auch nicht glaube).
> ...



Das ist nur das Gold was du im Inventar hattest.

z.b. 5k war das meiste was du jemals im Inventar hattest da kannst du auch 700k insgesamt verdient haben solange du nicht mehr als 5k im Inventar hattest ändert sich nichts und es bleibt bei 5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palduron (28. Januar 2010)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> naja 3-5 k halt ^^ Ich bin halt fleissig, mein main ist noch nicht auf 80, weil ich mehr handele, vielleicht
> bin ich im falschen Spiel ^^



3-5k g an EINEN tag ?!? bin ja schon stolz wenn ich 150 hinkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Das ist nur das Gold was du im Inventar hattest.


Oo ... vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, man lernt immer wieder was dazu.

ps. Und Deine Signatur ist einfach zu geil. ^^

greetz


----------



## Graustar (28. Januar 2010)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> seit einer Woche (das Einkommen hatte da glaube ich 200k überschritten) ist das so :
> 
> ...




Hab mir nicht die Zeit genomen und den ganzen Thread durch gelesen, aber deine Zeilen zeigen mir das du warscheinlich sehr viel Zeit Investierst um InGame an Gold zu kommen. Mit der Anstrengung hättest du es im RL bestimmt weit gebracht. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die immer noch denken in einem Spiel was erreichen zu können. "Wayne" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (28. Januar 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht die Zeit genomen und den ganzen Thread durch gelesen, aber deine Zeilen zeigen mir das du warscheinlich sehr viel Zeit Investierst um InGame an Gold zu kommen. Mit der Anstrengung hättest du es im RL bestimmt weit gebracht. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die immer noch denken in einem Spiel was erreichen zu können. "Wayne"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich versuche jetzt, den account zu hacken! Gratz.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht die Zeit genomen und den ganzen Thread durch gelesen, aber deine Zeilen zeigen mir das du warscheinlich sehr viel Zeit Investierst um InGame an Gold zu kommen. Mit der Anstrengung hättest du es im RL bestimmt weit gebracht. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die immer noch denken in einem Spiel was erreichen zu können. "Wayne"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah achso alle die das ah kapiert habn und da jeden tag 15 min gold abheben gehen sind hartz4 empfänger ohne rl...

200k umsatz ist nicht weiter schwer, ist ja nicht alles gewinn.

wenn ich 5k ausgebe udn das dann für 6k weiterverkaufe hab ich 6k einkommen aber nur 1k gewinn. mach ich das dreimal hintereinander hab ich am ende 8k in der tasche aber 18k einkommen. die zahl is total unwichtig

achja und /report wegen schwerer nekromatie


----------



## Graustar (29. Januar 2010)

a) mit Kleinkram anfangen. Ich hab z.b. am Anfang *Stunden*, jeden Tag in Gnomeregan gemacht und die dortigen ganzen "Schmutzverkrusteten Objekte" in den Maschinen dort eingelöst kommen ohne Ende Schmuckstücke, Edelsteine raus. Das langt um Startkapital zu bekommen.Pro Tag 200-300g an Schattenedelsteinen Moosachats usw sind da drinn.
c) später kennt man den Preis von vielen anderen Ware und kauft auch noch günstige grüne und blaue Items auf (*Nachts* mal schauen was ausläuft und nach dem Preis sortieren, aufkaufen neu einsetzen)
 PS: Was IMMER geht : Blumen. Wer blumen *farmt* verdient sich dumm und dusselig bei uns. Stacks kosten zwischen 10 und 50 Gold. Blumen brauchen Alchis und Inschritenkundler z.B. Schlangenzunge 20 gold der Stack ist günstig und Goldorn und co, also "alte" Kräuter gehen für 40g und mehr weg...

Lies dir deinen Beitrag noch mal durch und dann erklär das noch mal mit den 15 Min. Aber mach dir nichts draus. InGAme bist du unser Held!
Das wolltest du doch hören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little Vulkan (29. Januar 2010)

Weiß nicht was ihr habt, für mich eine Leistung auf die man stolz sein kann.

Von meiner Seite ein dickes GZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Denke der Zeitaufwand ist nicht nur das Problem, Pflicht ist aber wahrscheinlich ein regelmäßiges On sein.



Habe mich ebenfalls als Händler versucht, wobei mich bei 30 k einfach die Langeweile eingehollt hat, immer die gleichen Sachen zu kaufen und verkaufen.
Weiterhin hat mir 3.3 die Preise im Ah total versaut ( Funktion Entzaubern ).


----------



## Maruh (29. Januar 2010)

3-5k gold am tage ....kein problem, wenn man den richtigen server erwischt hat. Ich zb bin Arygos-Spieler. Bin aber vor kurzem mal auf Ulduar gegangen um Farmrouten auszutesten. Da fiel mir im AH auf, das Mithril 3 mal so teuer war wie auf Arygos. So, ich brauchte etwa 6 Stunden um einen DK aus dem Tutorial zu holen und den BB auf 300 zu skillen. All das zeuchs, was ich beim hochskillen gefunden habe, ergaben im AH auf Ulduar unter dem strich satte 800 Gold. in 6Stunden wohlgemerkt. (hierbei gilt zu sagen, das es auch ne gute uhrzeit - nachts - war, als ich skillte)

AUf Arygos kannst du das knicken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unwissenheit ist keine Rechtfertigung für Flame. Denn dann ist das nur Neid. 


Anstatt 3-5k Gold in Frage zu stellen, würde ich euch den Tipp geben, einfach mal zu recherchieren. NUR weil etliche BBler meinen, sie müssten tagtäglich die depperte Saronit/Titanroute abflattern, bedeutet dies bei weitem nicht, das sich BB nur daran messen lässt. Und so gilt dies auch mit den andren Berufen. Denn auf Gnomeregan sind viele noch gar nicht gekommen! 

Nur weil reiche SPieler ihre Tricks nicht offenlegen, sind sie keine schummler. SIe sind zuweilen eben durch Infos und Geheimnisse reich geworden. Wenn der Mainstream den Marken, Dailys und dem Saronit hinterherrennt...isser grad selbst schuld. Blödes Inquisitionsgetue. JEder der erfolgreicher ist als ihr, ist gleich n cheater.


----------



## spencer10 (29. Januar 2010)

Aber sonst habt ihr keine Probleme euch mit so einem Schrott zu beschäftigen.

Vote4Close für den unnützen Beitrag, der nur erstellt wurde um zu posen.


----------



## The-Quila (29. Januar 2010)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> naja 3-5 k halt ^^ Ich bin halt fleissig, mein main ist noch nicht auf 80, weil ich mehr handele, vielleicht
> bin ich im falschen Spiel ^^




und ich dacht shcon ich bin verrückt, weil ich 1-2k gold am tag mach o0


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (29. Januar 2010)

Hey ich werd neidisch gib mir noch ein paar Tipps [P.S. Hol dir nen Chopper xD]


----------



## Holoas (29. Januar 2010)

Wie geldgierig doch manche sind. tztztz....  ist mal derbe erbärmlich hier zu betteln. Geht farmen, von nix kommt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> Lies dir deinen Beitrag noch mal durch und dann erklär das noch mal mit den 15 Min. Aber mach dir nichts draus. InGAme bist du unser Held!
> Das wolltest du doch hören?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja weil anfangs ein paar tage stunden damit statt mit ruf farmen, raiden oder pvp verbracht hat ist er nun RL-Versager? wie er geschrieben hat, später kennt man die preise und da farmt man nicht mehr selber. dann handelt man was fix geht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


15 min am tag im durchschnitt. 1,5 jahre, wer da nicht die 214k erhaltenes gold geknackt hat, wollte schlicht nicht. in der zeit schafft das jeder der will.


aber ich suhle mich in eurem neid mit meinem 100k und lächele nun etwas fröhlicher in den tag hinein auch wenn 100k heute nicht mehr wirklich viel sind


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Januar 2010)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und in Wirklichkeit, wurde der Thread nur zum Posen erstellt..


Bei mir macht sich eher Mitleid breit.
Die offline-Welt bietet zuviel, als dass ich meine Zeit mit einer nutzlosen Anhäufung von Spielgeld verbringen würde.

Aber wer Spaß hat an einer "World of Wirtschaftssimulation" hat, möge es genießen.


----------



## BigDaemon (29. Januar 2010)

GZ an den Ersteller, hatte bisher noch keine Motivation als Händler anzufangen *g*

Erklärung wurde ja schon schön gegeben, allerdings hab ich 1 kleinen Fehler gefunden bei dem es mir als Informatiker erstmal die Nackenhaare aufgestellt hat:


> hat Blizzard diesen Counter im Erfolgsbereich eine Long-Int Zahl gewählt, an stelle einer Float-Zahl , also eine Gleitkommazahl, die einen unbegrenzten Wertebereich hat.


Eine Float, also eine Gleitkommazahl wie so richtig bemerkt wurde, ist zwar größer als ein long-int (so fern dieser überhaupt in der Programmiersprache implementiert ist), aber bei weitem nich unbegrenzt!!!
Ein float in C++ hat 32Bit und einen Wertebereich von 1.5^-45 bis 3.4^38 (* 1.57108198 × 10[sup]20[/sup]* = 157108198000000000000) also bei weitem nicht unbegrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immerfleissig (1. Februar 2010)

Ach ja,

wenn ich heute zurückblicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen hab ich eine Produktionskette mit addons (die gott sei dank nicht jeder kennt) und investiere am Tag maximal 45 Minuten in das ganze.

Der Umsatz hat 1.5 Millionen Gold überschritten und blöderweise muss man sich 1er Chars machen und
das Gold verteilen wegen dem blöden Cap.

Was ich nicht verstehe, dass es für bestimmte Sachen (in Gold verdienen) keinen Erfolg gibt, wo es Erfolge doch für jeden Rotz gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von wegen im RL erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lieber Neidhammel Graustar*, der noch nichtmal den Thread gelesen hat und unnütze Fullquotes raushaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke ich liege im RL einige 100k/euro im Jahr über deinem Einkommen^^ das färbt eben ab ^^

Auf dann...weiter gute Geschäfte an alle und für die vielen Mathematiker Danke nochmal danke für das erläutern der Grenze
(übrigens wechselt das ganze vom Minus wieder ins Plus und umgekehrt, jeweil bei weiteren ~200k Umsatz ^^)

Auf Bald...


----------



## WeRkO (1. Februar 2010)

Mal nurn Tip von mir immerfleissig: mach irgendeinem deiner Chars ne eigene Gilde, auf die Gildenbank gehn mehr als 217k gold ;D


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Februar 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> *öööt falsche Antwort*
> 
> Gold wird als eine "Long-Int" - also "Lange Integer" Zahl angegeben - andere Variablen, sind "Shot-Int" zahlen , der Zahlenbereich is wie folgt :
> 
> ...



oh gott


----------



## EisblockError (1. Februar 2010)

Das Problem hab ich auch meinem Handelschar auch, aber schon was länger, hab daher zur sicherheit nen neuen gemacht.

mache auch so ca 500g am Tag, und logge mich grad mal jeden 3. Tag mit ihm ein.


Naja, leider gibt es oft deppen, die dann zB bei den Steinchen direkt von 190g auf 169g gehen...

PS: das mit dem 3-5k Gold kann und will ich nicht glauben, jedenfals nicht als umsatz. Ausser ihr meint Fraktions/Serverübergreifend.


Denn soviel kann man einfach nicht machen an Umsatz (ich hoffe ihr zählt erfarmtes nicht mit, denn dann wäre das ja lachhaft)


----------



## EisblockError (1. Februar 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht die Zeit genomen und den ganzen Thread durch gelesen, aber deine Zeilen zeigen mir das du warscheinlich sehr viel Zeit Investierst um InGame an Gold zu kommen. Mit der Anstrengung hättest du es im RL bestimmt weit gebracht. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die immer noch denken in einem Spiel was erreichen zu können. "Wayne"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mache fast genauso viel und logge mich alle 2-3 Tage für 40 min ein!!

Ich habe den verdacht, das du deine Anale Phase nicht richtig durchlebt hast und jetzt aufmerksamkeit und ersatz in Flames bzw. in WoW suchst, was zwar besser ist als eine Drogensucht, doch auf ein Broken home Syndrom hinweist. Denn Leute ohne gestörte Persönlichkeit bzw. mit einer normalen Kindheit benhemen sich anders und meist besser.



jajaja ich weis was jetzt kommt... ja ich gebe zu, ich mag Freud, auch wenn ich nicht alles kapier


----------



## dmaniac (1. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ann zB bei den Steinchen direkt von 190g auf 169g gehen...
> 
> PS: das mit dem 3-5k Gold kann und will ich nicht glauben, jedenfals nicht als umsatz. Ausser ihr meint Fraktions/Serverübergreifend.
> 
> ...



hast du dir mal das bild in Posting 1 angeschaut ...

Oder das Bild hier oben auf der Seite...

da steht der Umsatz pro Tag ...

aber ich finde es schön das Leute sowas nicht glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach wesentlich mehr und es ist verdammt einfach wenn man weis wie. Wenn das jeder wüsste/könnte, dann wäre die Konkurrenz zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------

